# A Pair of Pompanos....



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Had about 50 sandfleas and decided to give those a try Saturday morning. All baited up and the wait game began. First fish on was a blue runner. Next couple were lady fish. Then one rod had a huge hit. Thinking here's our first pompano and instead it was another blue runner. Those suckers hit like they are 3x their size! Sand fleas are dwindling by this point and I'm thinking I wish I had more but they were just too stealthy to find. Finally one rod bend over with a huge hit and I started reeling! Got my first pompano. Nice 14". Hook had barely broke the skin on outside of his mouth. Blessed to have landed him! Got another lady fish and then a long quiet spell. A huge hit and another pompano broke the quiet. When I landed him on the beach he spit the hook out! Blessed again the get him. Finished the day with two pompano, two blue runners, 5 lady fish and ZERO catfish. Thanks JC!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright ! You're doing good on the summer time pomps. :thumbup:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I need to follow you and spy on you sometime. lol Have caught everything imaginable in the surf but yet to land a keeper pomp.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

osborne311 said:


> I need to follow you and spy on you sometime. lol Have caught everything imaginable in the surf but yet to land a keeper pomp.


I've been lucky & have caught quite a few in the surf just fishing for anything that bites. I usually use peeled shrimp about thumbnail size on a #2 long shank hook.

A couple of nice fish for supper.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I have not been in a while. Is the grass all gone at this point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

MacTheFuzz said:


> I have not been in a while. Is the grass all gone at this point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't see any grass in the water or on the beach on Saturday. The water was beautiful but rough...


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice fish sir


----------



## Captainstone (May 13, 2016)

What beach were you fishing?


----------

